# One of my biggest bestest lately



## Pig Predator (Sep 21, 2019)

Found this in swga a few weeks back.


----------



## bigewalksalone (Sep 21, 2019)

Wow that's a nice one. Unbelievable detail.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2019)

Looks like a Cottonbridge. Nice find.


----------



## Sixes (Sep 21, 2019)

That's a good one!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 22, 2019)

Wow.  

Congrats. 

Nice pic.


----------



## antharper (Oct 4, 2019)

Fine find !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2019)

Did the Indians sit 'round smokin the pipe and go to flinting ???  Very nice point.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 4, 2019)

Man that's a beauty !


----------



## DustyRoads (Nov 16, 2019)

Pig Predator said:


> Found this in swga a few weeks back.View attachment 983747


Looks identical to what relative found in Ocala,Fl on Greenway horse trail atop loose sand/Gopher mounds are a good place to look


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 16, 2019)

Sweet point!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Nov 16, 2019)

I went rock hunting the other day and found the biggest buck track ever crossing a muddy field several times fresh and old. Scouted the woods and found great sign of the man. Several fresh rubs plenty of acorns and that type of brushy trees old bucks go for. Wide trails that a world record could fit through if he so chose. So I hunted it spooked a doe ever so slightly and then the next morning that monster buck was laying dead 10 yards frim my stand and rotted. No rack no head. The buck was at least 5 1/2 so My excitement went from 100 to negative 100 real quick.
I have to wonder if that spot will hold another monster for me next year.
I sure hope so. He was BIG.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 17, 2019)

Congrats ???? 
Nice point.


----------

